
Please Scan My Towel - ah-
http://jerrygamblin.com/2016/03/01/please-scan-my-towel/
======
tantalor
Okay, what's the point? Can you use your towel to badge into the conference
now? Is that interesting?

~~~
aerique
It's interesting because it is a fun hack and since he seems to be the first
to have thought of it. I can assure you are going to see more of this in the
future in perhaps more serious circumstances (i.e. actual security abuse).

